# Salamanders 101: Renaissance of the fire drakes



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I see a few new salamanders players pocking around (Me being one of them),
and I think it will be nice to sum up some fluff about them, mainly organization and markings. 

(Mods, if this feels better in painting, just tug it over there)
Lets start:

Home world:
the salamanders home world is Nucturne, a geologically unstable planet with one big moon, Prometheus.
Prometheus is basically a barren rock with a spaceport linked to an orbital dock and is the salamanders fortress-monastery.
the close and erratic orbit of these two planetoids the main cause of the numerous volcanic activities on Nucturne, and reaches a crescendo approximately every 15 years, with earthquakes, tidal waves and volcanic eruptions, followed by a three months long sunless winter.
these harsh conditions, along with xeno attacks and raids (mostly eldar) forged the strong native people of which the salamanders are picked.

Salamanders are charcoal black: well, as we all were good initiates and listened in our geneseed 101 class, and all we all know of the space marines Melanchromic organ that monitors the environment.
if necessary, it will initiate a chemical reaction which will darken the skin and protect the marine from certain types of radiation (mainly UV, and a bit of others).
the constant presence in the presence of volcanoes, forges and other hot places give the salamanders a spacial "tan"

Slow: Salamanders have gotten the reputation of being slow.
This wasn't ever traced to their gene-seed, and is probably connected to the fact that the chapter is a great believe in hard, planned, patient work, as a craftsman work at the forge.
all initiates start as apprentices at the age of 6-7 years (Terra years, Nucturnes year is equivalent to 15 Terra years).
after a few years they are judged by the chapters apothecaries and chaplains, when the most promising apprentices are taken to Prometheus to start the long journey into becoming a space marine.

Iconography:
The Hammer and the Fire. the two tool of the blacksmith, embolden the traits most revered by the salamanders, and are ever present in their appearance.
fire is a common honor present on a battle-brother armor, while the smiths hammer is a more rare (probably higher) honor mark.
the armor itself is painted a green to grey-green color, in honor of the great lizards who were slain in the final competition between the Emperor and the salamanders Primarch Vulkan. the chapters symbol is a salamander head.

Organization:
Unlike pure codex chapters, the Salamanders are organized into only seven companies, each originally recruited and lead by a captain from one of the seven main settlements of Nucturne.
each company is slightly bigger from a standard company, although the seventh, scout company is notably small, due to the long recruiting process, and the fact that the salamanders were almost annihilated during the Istvaan massacre.
they were the only first founding legion that was not split into second founding chapters.

First Company
the first companie's captain is also acting regent-chapter-master, untill the awaited return of Primarch.
the twelve veteran squads , known also as fire drakes' are the chapter masters personal guard. 
each veteran advanced into this position must be nominated by his captain, and later slay a mammoth salamander- a fire drake. 

The first company also includes the chapters Librarius, Armoury, The Master of Chaplains, chapter standard bearer, and Chief Apothecary. 
the first company is the only company equipped with terminator armour, land raiders or any other battle tank. 
their markings are black shoulder pads, with a white salamander head on the left and a white veteran symbol (terminator honour) on the right (terminators have terminator honour on the left and salamander head on the right)

Second to Forth company: 
these are the chapters battle companies, each comprised of 7 tactical, 2 assault, and 3 devastator squads.
the assault squads also capable of being deployed in wither bikes or land speeders. 
the battle companies also have their own Rhino APC, and dreadnoughts.
typical command of these companies is a captain with chaplain, Apothecary and a standard bearer. 

Marking for each company are a flame on the right shoulder pad, and a salamander head of the companies color on the left one. 
white for second, flame (yellow-orange) for third, and green for fourth.


Reserve companies:

Fifth company:
same command structure as the battle companies, composed of eight tactical squads and four devastator squads. 
also have Rhinos and dreadnoughts. 
Marking: both shoulder pads are flame colored (yellow with a bottom base of orange), black flame on the right shoulder and a black salamander head on the left one.


Sixth: 
Same as the fifth, just with 4 tactical squads and eight devastator squads. 
Markings: same as fifth except the salamanders head is green.


Seventh company: the scout company. 
currently holds only six squads of scouts, who are able to be mounted on bikes if necessary.
the command of this company is identical to the other standard companies, but without a standard bearer.
Markings: both shoulder pads are white, with a squad number on the right shoulder and a black salamander head on the left.


Combat doctrines:
Salamanders are fond of a up-close and fiery end the enemies of the Emperor, a task favoring flame weapons, followed by Melta weaponry.
salamanders have a unstable planet as a home base and so are not using a lot of fast vehicles but are still not shy to take to battle mounted on bikes or land speeders if needed.
The thunder hammer is also a preferred weapon of the salamanders as it is a symbol of craftsmanship.


AD-MECH: 
Nucturne is a mineral rich planet, and so has a good trade relationship with Mars.
this fact and the vast experience and value of metalworking in Necturne and the salamanders chapter itself, has forged a close relationship with the machine cult. 
the salamanders usualy have a better chance equipping with rare and artificer artifacts such as artificer armour, digital and master crafted weapons​re


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you very much, theres a distinct shortage of Salamander fluff around and it's a shame because imo they're one of the more interesting chapters. If it weren't for the tragic events that took place on Istvaan V I think the Salamanders would be a much more mainstream and well known chapter because of their very distinctive ways.

+Rep for you for bringing this to the eyes of others who enjoy a good bit of fluff.


----------

